# Guide sizes for King Rod



## jklepper (Jan 13, 2020)

Looking to build a 9' king rod for the pier with wire guides to sling cigs, what size guides do I need to get?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I’m curious to this too, I just got a rod wrapper. I want to build a couple 8 or 9’ rods for pier and or surf. Obviously different blanks for different uses. But I don’t know where to start with guides. Thinking about doing 2 king rods 8’ with the wire guides and 2 9’ jig/popper rods with k guides or similar

Any input from an experienced person is welcome


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

We used to start off with a 75 then a 60,45,30,12,tip or something close to that....it depends on what size reel you are going to use....that configuration was for 302,706....If you have a smaller reel a smaller first guide will work......what you don't want is line slapping the blank during a cast.....This setup is for mono line ....with braid small guides work well.....


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

It depends on how many guides you want to use. On a 5 guide setup with wire guides I use a 70 50 30 20 14


----------



## jklepper (Jan 13, 2020)

Ok, revisiting an old thread from last year. Just now getting around to getting serious about having a new pier rod built. I travel a lot, so I will need to build a 2 piece rod. Here is what I have come up with so far as components. I am looking for reel seat and handle suggestions. Any feedback on these selections and suggestions on seat/handle would be greatly appreciated.

Blank - American Tackle - Bushido - BU-SWB3K86-2/15-30 - 8'6"

Guides - XBSG - 70,50,30,20,14

Tip - Minima - PT - Ring:8 / Tube 6.5 (2.6mm)


----------

